# Should titles that offer DSi enhancements be part of DS or DSi list?



## Chanser (Jul 1, 2009)

Not entirely sure to be honest.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jul 1, 2009)

DS is DS and DSi is DSI. I believe they should be separated in anyway. I dont know about hybrid ones but DSi only games must be different.

So, to answer your question, a hybrid game is still debatable


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 1, 2009)

thats why i asked is it 3936 or 3940 for harry poter?

i rather it blends into theDS release
otherwise, it seems like DSi is branching away from the whole DS


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

Well when we get DSi only games (not counting DSiWare) that work on flashcards then we should have a section for those.

As for hybrid, they should have one release discussion topic but show in both sections.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2009)

This situation is very similar to that of Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons for GBC/GBA as those too offered "enhanced" functions if used in a newer system. Much like then I think that they should be in a category for the older system as they're not only available on the newer system.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think hybrid games (DS software that has DSi enhancements) should stay a part of the current DS release list (and numbering scheme) but we should implement a new info value for each release for "DSi Enhanced" software with a simple Yes/No answer. All the previous 3900 DS releases will automatically be set to "no" whereas the current and future hybrid titles should say Yes. 

Software that is DSi ONLY should have a new numbering/release list.


----------



## dice (Jul 1, 2009)

^

Sounds good.

But means more work for us who submit the info


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 1, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I think hybrid games (DS software that has DSi enhancements) should stay a part of the current DS release list (and numbering scheme) but we should implement a new info value for each release for "DSi Enhanced" software with a simple Yes/No answer. All the previous 3900 DS releases will automatically be set to "no" whereas the current and future hybrid titles should say Yes.
> 
> Software that is DSi ONLY should have a new numbering/release list.


I was about to type this, I agree wholeheartedly. Is it also too much to request a (somewhat) flashy graphic/button that can be displayed in the scene release info box (maybe next to the box art or something) that says "DSi Enhanced!" or something similar? That way it can catch our eye instead of us simply overlooking it.

Perhaps someone can even go as far as to implement a contact-sensitive box that rolls out when you click on the "DSi Enhanced!" graphic, that can display the enhanced features that title boasts... A little extra work, but it combats 20 comments asking what the enhanced features are...


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 1, 2009)

I think if it is playable on all ds there is no reason in not putting them in the original scene-list. Everything that is playable on dsp and dsl should be in that list (which is not the case at the moment)!

This debate should come, when there is a game, that is only playable on dsi. Till than there is no reason, since there is a logical answer...

Maybe those games should get an indication, that there is a dsi enhancement like "(i)" or something!?


----------



## tmbscoopex (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont think they should be seperated, because there are no DSi exclusive titles, they all work on the old DS too...


----------



## Lametta (Jul 1, 2009)

I would add a "both" option.
For me the games should be added on the DS list and on the special DSi list since they work on both consoles


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 1, 2009)

It's still a DS title. While there are DSi "enhancements", it's not exclusive to only working on a DSi. Hence, it's not really a DSi title. But seeing as how it's still made to play on a DS, it should still be considered a DS title.

At this point, I would say there aren't any DSi titles released. Once the first DSi only game hits, *then* there can be a DSi release list.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd create a new list. They have a different header afterall (they're not anymore contrassigned by NTR but by something else I don't remember now)


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I'd create a new list. They have a different header afterall (they're not anymore contrassigned by NTR but by something else I don't remember now)


TWL


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 1, 2009)

I made them 50-50. Problem solved.

Well, we had gba games separated from DS games and you can play them both on the older DS's. I say you make a separate section for DSi games.


----------



## Spikey (Jul 1, 2009)

What happened with GameBoy Color games? Cause there were GameBoy Color games that worked on the original GameBoy(black cartridges), but obviously had color on the GameBoy Color. Then there were GameBoy Color only games(transparent cartridges) which would not work on the original. So Whatever happened with those... I suppose do the same again?


----------



## vmprsqd (Jul 1, 2009)

it would be nice if it was included in the ds games list but there was a logo like the touch generations or wifi logo to, tell you that it requires features that the DSi possesses, not the ds


----------



## Rayder (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm pretty much in agreement that they should just be part of the regular DS list, since they still work in a regular DS.  But at the same time, maintaining a DSi listing for DS games that have special enhancements for the DSi, but still work in a regular DS is also kind of important just for clarity.  Then, only create an actual DSi listing for games that won't work on a regular DS at all. 

I was thinking DSi enhanced games should be labeled DS+i as opposed to just DSi so as to designate it as a game that works in a regular DS, but is enhanced for DSi.  So in total, there would effectively be 3 categories of DS games; DS, DS+i, and the eventual DSi category for games that would NOT run in a regular DS, but DS and DS+i are in a combined list.

So, with that said, put the DSi-enhanced games in the DS listings, but have it where it is easily selectable somehow via "Releases" for peeps who want to quickly determine which games are DSi-enhanced.  It would mean that there will have to be some renumbering going on and some finagling in the forum to set it all up for doing releases and stuff, but the sooner we get the structuring in place, the easier it will be to do the renumbering. This way, there won't have to be a new category created until true DSi-only games start to appear.  The current category could just have a switch to sort for, DS, DS+i and Both.  Worry about an actual DSi listing when DSi-only games appear.

I don't know, makes sense to me, though I have no clue how to implement such a thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leave it to Nintendo to throw a monkey-wrench into the works.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think they should be separate so it would be easier to find. Also i agree with Cablephish's post.


----------



## mucus (Jul 1, 2009)

I really thank that stuff that offers DSi extras should still be listed with ds, if it's dsi exclusive it should be listed separate.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 1, 2009)

Not entirely sure to be honest.


----------



## Lily (Jul 2, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I think hybrid games (DS software that has DSi enhancements) should stay a part of the current DS release list (and numbering scheme) but we should implement a new info value for each release for "DSi Enhanced" software with a simple Yes/No answer. All the previous 3900 DS releases will automatically be set to "no" whereas the current and future hybrid titles should say Yes.
> 
> Software that is DSi ONLY should have a new numbering/release list.



This. I was just about to type this.


----------



## Davess (Jul 2, 2009)

dsi release list for sure 


go gbatemp 

woo hoo!!!

*flash everybody*


----------



## Iceclaw (Jul 2, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nded.


----------



## geminisama (Jul 2, 2009)

If the game is playable on the normal DS, I would keep it in the DS release area, but mark it something.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 2, 2009)

I personally feel that DSi enhanced games should come up as DS games, but with having a seperate flag that states whether they're DSi enhanced or not.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 2, 2009)

nice poll. i voted for dsi BUT i think both tbh.( should of put both in the poll...)
the ds can play the dsi enhanced games withouth the enhancement.
dsi enhanced games should be spearated to we dont get mixed up between the two.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 2, 2009)

should be on a separate list to help DSi owners?


----------



## FlatFrogger (Jul 2, 2009)

If its primarily a DS game then it should be on the DS list, give it an icon or something though or a symbol in its name to indicate it has dsi enhancements though.

Lets face it, DSi "enhanced" games just mean it has a camera gimmick in there.


----------



## science (Jul 3, 2009)

DS, with info stating that it has DSi functions


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 3, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> DS, with info stating that it has DSi functions


This seems to be the best option.


----------



## raing3 (Jul 3, 2009)

As like most have said I agree DSi enhanced games should be classed as just DS but be identifiable as having extra DSi functionality.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 3, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed. So many noobs overthrowing the votes. I really don't see the reasoning of keeping them in a DSi only category. That can confuse readers into thinking those games only work for DSi. Dsiware and DSi only games should be the ones in the DSi category.


----------



## philbert8 (Jul 3, 2009)

Put them in the ds list. Remember the dsi enhancements are likely to be a small part of any title, at least to begin with.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmm, almost everyone that has made a comment has suggested similar to what I proposed, yet the poll results are in favour of separating them into their own list. Are some people perhaps not reading the poll question properly, and assuming it's DSi-exclusive titles we're talking about?


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 3, 2009)

Well technically a DSi game can only run on a DSi, but i really don't think its worth making another list for them. What Shaunj66 mentioned eariler is our best bet. 

Nintendo did this on purpose so it can cause chaos amongst the game dumpers, and how they should go arouund about it


----------



## qlum (Jul 3, 2009)

I think keeping them in an separate hybrid list is the best option since not all functions work for ds and they are not fully dsi games ether


----------



## Vague Rant (Jul 3, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Hmm, almost everyone that has made a comment has suggested similar to what I proposed, yet the poll results are in favour of separating them into their own list. Are some people perhaps not reading the poll question properly, and assuming it's DSi-exclusive titles we're talking about?


There's also the possibility that people who roll in, vote, and leave are putting less thought into their decision than those who you know, read the topic and consider their position. Either way, the general consensus achieved in this topic will hopefully take precedence over the numbers sitting above it.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Jul 4, 2009)

I say for games that can be played on both, but could be enhanced on a DSi, its a DSi game because on a DS, it couldn't live up to its full potential.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 4, 2009)

Just put DS/DSi and keep it in the normal release section (continuing number), it may be a little more writing, but that clearly shows it's meant for both handhelds. Pretty much what Rayder said.


----------



## warbird (Jul 5, 2009)

IMO they should  be in their own list, with a remark that theyre backwards compatible with the DS  (for games which that applies).

The reason is simple; DSi games have their own serial numbering, and should as such be listed by themselves, imo.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 1, 2009)

Not entirely sure to be honest.


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 5, 2009)

Technically the dsi hybrid titles use a new list anyway because they are identified as TWL on the box/cart instead of the usual NTR


----------



## Elritha (Jul 5, 2009)

Really depends on the game and what enhancement it offers. When I originally voted I misread the poll. 

Once it's made clear it has a DSi enhancement but is still playable on the DS, I say keep it in the same list.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely they belong in the normal DS list. Dunno who these idiots are voting on the polls when everyone agrees they belong as part of DS. I don't think the new serial numbering is a good enough reason to make them on their own list.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes: Why?:

It's best to keep them in another list cause if not in a near future there will be those kind of dumb questions like "Which ds games have dsi content?" It's better to sort them in another list.

No: Why? : 

It's like restarting the ds list again also that could be confusing probably the best thing is to keep them in the same list with (Dsi  Enhanced) advice on the title...

Just my opinion,


----------



## hafzul.bhuiyan (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly i think that the DSI is just a rip off because the economy is low. it just has 2 camras and that nice "slidey" skin and music... if ppl ant that so bad i suggest they look around in thier house! get an ipod takes care of music, i bet u got a camra cellphone or a regualar camra. as for the skin, get DSision!! 

P.S. i own a DSI its not all its cut out to be its WACk!!


----------



## Chanser (Jul 6, 2009)

The topic doesn't ask a review of the DSi.....


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 6, 2009)

If it works on a DS/Lite then it should be a DS release, if it ONLY works on a DSi, then it should be a DSi release.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 6, 2009)

ds is an original system so although obviously it looks like we could have it for the dsi but looks more correct if it is in the ds


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 6, 2009)

DS list.  If DSi-only games emerge, they should go in a seperate list.

EDIT: What happens if a game comes out that has DSi specific easter eggs or unlockables that aren't mentioned on the cover?  Do we put it in the DS list and then have to re-order everything when the DSi bit is discovered?


----------



## Tac 21 (Jul 7, 2009)

wait... what near fruture games are going to have DSi upgrade features? (is reminded of GBC)


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 8, 2009)

"I keep checking the DS release list for Zelda Spirit Tracks when is it dumped?"

"It's in the DSi release list man."

"But... But it only has small optional camera features... Putting it on that list doesn't distinguish it from DSi-only games."

"Too bad. It's apparently a DSi game.


----------



## moose3 (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with parts of Shaun and Rayder's posts.

We are talking about a rom release list here, so *IF* the rom can be loaded on a DS flash cart(R4, cyclo, etc), slapped in a DS or DSL, and it works, then it should be in the DS list.  However, it does not look like the older cards can run these yet... maybe they can with a software upgrade, maybe they can't.

Right now it's the akaio 1.5 beta and the SC DSOne/i that can load these(in DS mode)? Or is it just rumors and it's emulator only that can load these as DS or DSi?

If they can, and more carts support them, then by all means keep them in the DS list, and as has been mentioned, have a designation in the info box as to DSi enhanced as well as having a filter option: clickable box, drop down menu, etc to select show all, show DSi enhanced only, or show DS/DSL titles only. 

If it's just smoke and mirrors, no carts can run them, then let's have the DSi forum and start it out with these titles.

Otherwise, in the theoretical future when the next gen DSi rom carts are released and the roms can be loaded on the shiny new DSi's with DSi features accessible from these carts using these roms, then have the first few posts in the brand spankin new DSI rom section with these titles listed with their DS number and in the post: a link to the prior DS rom post from the DS section and an appeal to discuss the enhancements only in the new DSI forum topic.  

In fact, if the emulators can act like a DSI, do we have any DSI ware roms? If so, then by all means let's start the DSI release list and have the grandfathered in DS numbered titles shown there as well with the stipulated restriction to enhancement discussion only on the DSi forum.  

Right now I don't see any DSI specific sub-forums.... so I am guessing no DSI ware roms yet to go along with DSi only roms (which don't exist)?


----------



## leiger (Jul 8, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> DS, with info stating that it has DSi functions


I agree with this.

Continue with the DS list (we're only up to about # 4000, leaving plenty of space before we'd have to move to a 5-digit number)

It's essentially the same console. Even if specific games cannot be played on the DS Phat/lite, those games should still be part of the same list in my opinion.

*edit (clarification):*

DS number system ---> NDS _and_ DSi-enhanced
DSi number system ---> DSi-only _and_ DSiWare


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 8, 2009)

i think both


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 8, 2009)

well i voted dsi with my mind on if i cant use all features on ds i want it labeled as dsi
but reading the posts i guess it being on the ds list is logically more correct


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Perhaps it should be on both lists.  If it works on both systems, that means it should be on the DS list for that...but also on the DSi list because there are features that only work on the DSi.  Anyway, people are already putting the games on the DSi list.  I think My Healthy Cooking Coach is already...#0004?


----------



## asdf (Jul 9, 2009)

I think if it can utilize the DSi's extra power, it should have a separate release list.


----------



## MostImmature (Jul 9, 2009)

What's wrong with being in both? But I do think it entirely depends on the marketing. Since enhancement would mean it's for DSi user more or less...


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 9, 2009)

well those "DSi games" my have a DS mode too that are activated when you are using a DS lite or a PHAT with all the DSi features block or something like that. What I know is that the only DSi titles enhanced are the ones in DSware, I dont know it that will be the only place to get them but we just have to be patient to see what happens. I just hope that they put some good GBA titles on the DSware that would be fantastic or a emulator or somthing so you can play your old GBA games


----------



## phyl0x (Jul 9, 2009)

why not a dsi list..i know theres not many games now..but their will be


----------



## Chanser (Jul 1, 2009)

Not entirely sure to be honest.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 11, 2009)

Come to think about it, they are DS games with DSi extras so they are still DS games.

When DSi ONLY releases come out then a DSi branch should be made but now as they still work in the DS then thats what they are. DS games.


----------



## Drag0nflamez (Jul 12, 2009)

DS release list, but after the title also a note about DSi enhancements.


----------



## PKInferno (Jul 13, 2009)

Since the few DSi enhanced titles I've seen won't work with the older DS flashcarts, I would prefer them on the DSi list.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 13, 2009)

We have a WiiWare list.. can't see why we can't have a DSiWare list..


----------



## Issac (Jul 13, 2009)

I think the DS list hands down!
A lot of clever people have already stated why it should be that way so I won't repeat it.
And besides: I think that a game should belong to the list of which is the OLDEST system it can be played on.
A gameboy color game that CAN be played on a GBA (Like zelda oracle of... with bonus content etc.) should belong to gameboy color, it aint a GBA game! 

this is DS games, and can be played on a DSi, but it will affect gameplay only in the way that you can have a little extra stuff, not relevant to the game itself... an extra pokemon here, send a photo in the ingame mail there... snore...


----------



## Gamer4life (Jul 13, 2009)

i would be pissed if they came out with DSi only games as i only own a DS Lite and guys it should be

DS release list =DS Games/DSi enhanced games
DSi release games=DSi only/ DSi Ware


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Jul 14, 2009)

DSi games that can play on DS is still a DS game however games that can't play on DSi are DSi Games think about it you guys are taking to much of the OH IT CAN USE THE CAMERA IN! It still plays on DS!


----------



## moose3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> i would be pissed if they came out with DSi only games as i only own a DS Lite and guys it should be



I remember reading a press release that was posted/linked on this site around the time of the DSi info first getting out, and it stated that there would be no exclusive DSi carts released.

That may always change, but if they do intend to honor that by meaning purchased carts, I'd expect a 'DSi' only game to be released at the same time as a peripheral that plugs into the slot 2 of the original and lite DS's.  Milk the populace that would buy the new hardware of their cash, then release an attachment adding the extra functionality at a cheaper cost, so you could still sell the new games to the older system users if they wanted them.


----------



## Jei (Jul 18, 2009)

Although DSi games plays on common DS, I think it would be better for DSi owners to have a list to know which games have DSi enhancements... I know I would like such a feature if I had a DSi


----------

